# wheels similar to stock 18's?



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

I have stock 17's and really like the 18's much better, but for the money I would rather not get "stock" wheels. Are there any wheels that look similar to the stock 18's but maybe with a lip on them? Any nice looking wide 5 spoke wheels? 

I have looked all over this board and other places and really can't find any wheels I love on a GTO..


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm the same way. I can't justify spending that much on stock wheels. I have seen a few out there that are very close to ours. Let me go home and see if I saved the links.


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

I'd be interested to know if you have any of the links you were talking about?? thanks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I checked and didn't find them, all I found was a link for referb 18s for under $200 each.

18" chrome that look like our 17s: Sport Muscle Tach Chrome Plated


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.

Bill


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent link Silversport!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I drool over a few of those items...a bit on the high side but most are still "stock" (just stock somewhere else  ) but shipping from Australia usually kills it for me...good luck with your choice.
Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can get referb 18s for $200. Search Yahoo.com


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

You can look at RMGTO Image Gallery :: LS1GTO.com/RMGTO.com GTO Wheels Repository for ideas, too


----------

